# Frozen eggs



## Diane1415 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have 2 eggs that were too close to the freezer and froze in the shell.
What can I do with them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2006)

They are still good for baking and scrambled.  I don't think they'll work for meringues.


----------

